# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Bukuri në majë të thonjve.

## Zzanushjaa

Pershendetje!
Po e hap kete teme pasi qe une per veten time kam shume deshire ti rregulloj thonjet dhe te kujdesem per ta.
Me perpara kisha shume problem me thonjet, me jane thyer shume dhe nuk kisha mundesi ti rregulloja si kisha deshire.Kam kerkuar ndihme ketu ne forum por sugjerimet e disa forumisteve nuk me kan ndihmuar.Tani e perdor nje forcues thonjesh te thjesht dhe me jane rregulluar.
Thonjet i mbaj gjithmon te lyera ne modelin "French" keshtu me pelqejne shume.
Kam deshir te di edhe nga ju se sa keni deshir ti rregulloni thonjet tuaj.. :buzeqeshje:  
Po e bashkangjis nje foto me modelin French.. :Lulja3:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

PS: titulli do ishte me mire Thonjte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Edhe un fiksim i kam thonjte. : )..mua me rriten vete edhe i mbaj relativisht goxha te gjate ;D dhe vetem sa u vej design ... saqe cdonjeri mendon si i kam fallso. Megjithate ne ndonje raste te vecante vej edhe fallso...kot per qejf dmth  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zzanushjaa

foto e pare shume normal..bukur apo ???  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fiona

Thonjt kur i kam fallco i pelqej french ose me nje ngjyre neutral qe shkon me shume rroba. N.q.s kur nuk i kam fallco i pelqej pa asigjo dhe te shkurtra.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

lool sa fiks e paskeni qit. dje i gurullova una na qisni noi design tbukur mundsisht jo vetem french manicures. lol

----------


## marsela

_Un ne pergjithsi i mbaj te shkurter thonjte..Rralle kur s'gjej kohen ti shkurtoj e kalojne 1mm, po ngaqe si forme thonjte ikam te ngushte e te gjate, prap ngjajn lezetshem.Zakonisht i mbaj vetem me shkelqyes-forcues..per french skam durim. Me raste pastaj perdor edhe ngjyra te errta.
Te bukura jane edhe kto dizenjot e kombinimet qe perdoren shume tani.
Ja ca modele me poshte per ilustrim.._

----------


## GinaKoukla

un sa me rriten thonjt i haj kshu qe tani kam gjetur rehat shkoj i bej 
edhe sa her i bej nuk i kam qef me design zakonisht i bej "french"

----------


## nausika

Teme interesante, megjithese mendoj qe nuk ka gje me te peshtire sesa thonjte artificiale, sidomos kur jane ne disproporcion me gishtrinjte, mbledhin papasterti me shume sesa thonjte natyrale
...kur thonjte jane sa 1/3 e gjatesise se gishtin...atere dicka duhe prere   :perqeshje: 

Thonjte duhet te kene gjatesine e duhur sa per te kruajtur kurrizin (pa e gervishur sigurisht...hihihi) dhe sa me natyral aq me mire...dmth. ato pikturimet abstrakte sikur e teprojne pak. Ne fakt, me thonj te tille nuk te bie asnjehere per te lare ndonje gote me dore ..Rofshin pjatalareset (makinat dua te them  :ngerdheshje:  )

----------


## oiseau en vol

Per t'i bashkuar te dyja temat ne nje, "si ta largojme monotonine" dhe "thonjet", le te themi qe monotonia largohet duke i bere thonjet çdo jave : nje jave me katrore, javes tjeter me rombe, dhe nje jave tjeter me paralelograme. Javen e fundit te muajit bejini me cirka, duket shume bukur, pastaj filloni nga e para, por ndryshoni rradhen sepse keshtu evitoni monotonine e "gjese se njohur".

Monotonia dhe Thonjet ? Virus-Vaksine !

----------


## zANë

Thonjet,,,,i kam pike te dobet,,i mbaj pak te gjata,dhe i kushtoj rendesi se di por me pelqenj shume femrat qe i kushtoj vemendje thonjeve,,,me pelqejn edhe ato artificiale,ne ndonje rast te veqant,,por natryral eshte me se miri kuptohet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zANë

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  ;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Zzanushjaa

Ja edhe disa qe me pelqejne mua... :Lulja3:

----------


## hope_thebest

Meqe keni hapur kete teme desha te dija se cfare mund te bej qe ti forcoj thonjte...dua ti rris por i kam shume te bute dhe me thyhen shume shpejt...e pasi thyhen pak, filloj ti ha deri ne rreze, sa fillojne e me dhembin...Ka ndonje sekret per ti forcuar se lash nam une...Flm

----------


## Undefined

teme interesante...

Hope the best, pershendetje...nese kerkon ti forcosh mund te blesh ndonje forcuesh thoji zakonisht jane pa ngjyre thjesht i japin nje shkelqim thojit...
nuk e di ku jeton tani, por nese jeton jashte...besoj nuk do ta kesh problem te gjesh ndonje nail repair product :buzeqeshje: 

Mua nuk me pelqejne thonjte e gjate, apo artificiale, gjithmone i mbaj shume te shkurtra...madje ndonjehere i pres kaq shume sa me dhembin per ja 2 jave te mira,...sidomos kur shoh disa vajza me thonj falco dhe jo ne disproporcion me gishtat, apo doren duket shume keq si shtriga lol ose ato me ngjyra shume te ndezura apo me zbukurime...
eshte nje mendim i imi...
hajt shendet

----------


## Zzanushjaa

> Meqe keni hapur kete teme desha te dija se cfare mund te bej qe ti forcoj thonjte...dua ti rris por i kam shume te bute dhe me thyhen shume shpejt...e pasi thyhen pak, filloj ti ha deri ne rreze, sa fillojne e me dhembin...Ka ndonje sekret per ti forcuar se lash nam une...Flm


Une te sugjeroj te perdoresh Vaj Ulliri, i lyen thonjte dhe i mban gjysme ore.
Une e perdor vajin pasi që i pastroj mire thonjte.
Para nje kohe kisha problem shume..me jane thyer dhe nuk kisha mundesi ti rregulloja ashtu si kam une deshir.
Tani per momentin e perdor edhe nje forcues eshte i thjesht por qe ka rrezulltat te mire.
Te uroj sherim te shpejt te thonjeve.. :buzeqeshje: 

Tung

----------


## Mina

Per ata qe hane thonjte eshte ideale te aplikojne thonj artificiale. Nese thonjte i ke me probleme mund te perdoresh baze thoi qe eshte me perberje keratine dhe provitamine ose leng limoni.

----------


## Eraaa

Pyetje per ju qe mbani thonjte e gjate: Si gatuani ? hani? visheni ?  :ngerdheshje: 
Dammn un s'arita ti mbaj as 1 ore lol

----------


## BRADYKININ

Zzanushja, shume te bukura i ke gishtat (fotoja 7, # 1). Me pelqejne vajzat qe e mirembajne vetveten dhe tregojne kujdes per thonjte. Por kujdes nuk eshte te mbash thonjte e gjate ose t'i vendosesh fallco. Personalisht jam kundra sepse c'i japin nje shpifesire duarve ato....dhe ai zhuli qe mblidhet nen thonj....aman aman...s'ka gje me te ndyre. Apo kur keputen....E pastaj ato modelet lajla lule si te jevgjiteve qe thone "hello, I am here". E mos flasim per lehtesine e kryerjes se veprimeve ditore.  :shkelje syri: 

Une per vete kam qef ti pres thonjte normal dhe t'i mbaj duart te zbutura me krem.

----------


## Di68

Varet sa te gjate do t'i mbash....nje gjatesi normale te lejon te kryesh cdo aktivitet normalisht.  Ne fakt i gerryen tenxheret (lol) me mire se me thonjte e tu, sepse thonjte aritificiale (acrylic ose gel) jane me te forte se naturalet.  Sa per zhulin nen thonje, nese duart lahen vetem nje here ne dite, edhe mund te krijohet....Ne fillim mund te jete pak e veshtire sepse duhet pak kohe te ambientohesh, si cdo gje e huaj qe i vihet trupit.  Personalisht, i vetmi problem qe kam pasur dhe vazhdoj te kem eshte ndjesia e te kruajturit te lekures, nuk e ndjen kurre ndjesine e kerruajtjes qe ndjen me thonj naturale.  Other than that, I see only advantages ....  
Edhe nje verejtje kisha, ju mos shihni si i mbajne jevgjit thonjte, te gjata shume e me lara, shihni dhe te bukuren, nje french i lezetshem vetem bukuri i sjell duarve.

----------

